# Full grain leather bags - please advise



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

Hello there

I would like to purchase a small/medium day leather bag and came across Saddleback Leather and their Tablet Bag (dark coffee brown colour) after recalling a recommendation a long time ago in this forum. I like the style but read bad things about their recent quality decline (alongside a price hike apparently) on various forums when searching, with leather finish and durability being significantly worse than prior to whatever they've changed in their processes. Does anyone have a recent purchase insight here? It sounds like the value equation was ruined here.. 

Also, given my doubts regarding the above, it would be great to get some recommendations for full grain high quality 'built for life' leather day bags. I need to strike a balance between every day use and being overly protective of it, so it should be below $1000, ideally even below $500 due to the smaller bag size I am after, but in any event I am open to all suggestions if the quality is truly reflecting the asking price.

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm currently using Carl Friedrick bags and also their wallets.

They are absolutely amazing in terms of quality and also their customer service is pretty top notch. 
https://www.carlfriedrik.com/collections/bags


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I am not a fan of Saddleback leather products. I am not sure why they are well regarded. Looking at the tablet bag though, the price doesn't seem horrible to me. 
You could take a look at Wotan Craft:
https://www.wotancraft.tw/creations/leather-bag

If you like the style of that Saddleback bag you could try to find a second hand Filson Field Satchel. They stopped making them when they moved to their larger factory in Seattle. They have a lifetime warranty and can repair any bag they make. 
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=filson+field+satchel+&_sacat=0








They also have a waterproof leather version of their Original Briefcase which is nice too, though it is made of a softer leather.


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for these suggestions guys.

CF looks great actually but I am looking for a more 'rustic' appearance that goes well with a few scuffs and patina, because I know I will cry after every little nick in a clean looking bag that looks best brand new. 

Wotancraft, too, is interesting, but I am trying to stay away from zippers etc., as this is the stuff that eventually breaks.

Filson makes good bags no doubt but not entirely what I have in mind in terms of the look. 

From my research, Saddleback used to be good but has fallen down sharply with frequent production and QC issues, among a change to marked leather and a price increase, people have fallen out of love with it. The only happy customers seem to be owners of older bags. I am too worried to purchase an SBL bag now, given that I am in Australia and every issue will be a major hassle.

I found a large variety of full grain leather alternatives on reddit, style wise I do like a few from Marlondo and Rustic Leather, the only issue with the first being the brass hardware as I prefer the appearance of stainless, I think. I'll go for a larger bag than that tablet bag after all to future proof its use a bit - budget wise I am not too worried if it is the right bag, I do expect to pay around A$500-700 or more for a decent one anyway. 

Rustic Leather seems to tick the right boxes, full grain, veg tanned, no fragile hardware components, good thread, etc. - I'll look a bit further into them now.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I took at look at Rustic Leather and to my eye they don't look great. 4-5oz leather is pretty thin.

If you want to take a look at something on the higher end of the scale I would look at Swaine Adeney Brigg. I would consider these the gold standard in bridle leather document cases before you get into the insanely expensive French stuff. I have had a couple of SAB bags, you can find old ones that still look awesome for relatively cheap. I got rid of mine though because they were too heavy for my commute on foot. (they famously made 007s attache case in From Russia With Love as well as Indiana Jones' hat...all of which they still sell). 
https://www.swaineadeneybrigg.com/products/westminster-wrap-us-havana

These bags are cheap and look to use a heavier duty leather. I think a satchel that can maintain it's shape is more important than having full grain leather. It might not patina as fast but a thicker leather should be more durable in this application. 
https://us.cambridgesatchel.com/collections/mens-briefcase-bags


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Agree with you on the CF getting scuffed. Mine has a few but it’s not the end of the world

Don’t be too alarmed with the zips, have a look at what zippers are used on he products becuase you do get zips that will last as long as the leather. Filson use amazing zips on their bags. My carry on is a Filson canvas bag. 

For what you’re after Etsy May be an option for you. There are a number of producers on there who make really good leather products. I’ve bought watch straps, belts and wallets all of which are awesome. You’ll be able to customise the bag too.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Agree with you on the CF getting scuffed. Mine has a few but it’s not the end of the world

Don’t be too alarmed with the zips, have a look at what zippers are used on he products becuase you do get zips that will last as long as the leather. Filson use amazing zips on their bags. My carry on is a Filson canvas bag. 

For what you’re after Etsy May be an option for you. There are a number of producers on there who make really good leather products. I’ve bought watch straps, belts and wallets all of which are awesome. You’ll be able to customise the bag too.


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

I've placed a custom order with the rustic leather guys via Etsy, I really do like the idea of a small team of craftsmen creating something on order - even having it initialled (not something I've ever done before). The style also worked for me, whereas the tens of other places I looked at never really ticked all the boxes for what I am after here, being a rugged bag that I don't have to baby and can throw around a bit whilst travelling in planes and cabs. It's a departure in my usual style (more like the CF items). 

I just got into this whole bag thing, and infected my partner with it who is now looking for nice lady options. So I will probably look into Swaine for a more formal bag once the itch comes up again, saw some really good looking executions there!


----------



## Specific_Pacific (Mar 11, 2018)

Just skimmed your post and saw, "Flison." I love their stuff. I've been abusing it for years. Bags, shirts, pants, tin-cloth gear, everything. One of the cool aspects I enjoy about them is their customer service. I ripped the .... out of a tin-cloth upland vest so i sent it back for repair. About 2 weeks later I got it back with an A+ patch job. They didn't just sew the tear, they replaced the whole panel.


----------



## OmegaRed (Apr 15, 2007)

Check out Suitsupply. Excellent quality and competitively priced. Also free shipping and free returns.


----------



## JBenO (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm using Tusting and I've been more than happy with their products so far. British family owned business that has been making leather for over a century. You will not find all-leather for under $500 but at least for $1000. They have nice looking pieces in canvas and leather for less.


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

I've got a briefcase made by Henry Tomkins (http://www.htleather.co.uk) and it is excellent.

You can customize any of the options to a certain degree and even with international shipping from the UK, the price was extremely reasonable for the quality.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Saddleback used to make a high quality product. Not sure what happened other than maybe greed?

Filson is tipping over into a full-on hipster brand but they still produce a fine quality bag and stand behind all their products. Even if a real logger will make their current Seattle sales staff pee themselves just by walking in the door.


----------



## wjhoffmann (Aug 30, 2010)

I've got a Saddleback bag I bought about ten years ago and really like it. Very durable, thick leather. I get consistent compliments on it.


----------



## brdet (Feb 27, 2018)

Sad to hear about Saddleback's decline. I have their waxed canvas messenger bag from a couple years ago and it's probably one of the most durable things I own. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## F7LTHY (Dec 13, 2017)

Ive had one of Killspencers backpacks and it was good quality. Their Attache Briefcase looks like a good value at 385 for full leather or the utility version for 485.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Give me Hartmann!


----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)

I've had coach full leather duffel bag for years now. Excellent quality, not heavy at all.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Check out AaronBespoke in Montreal and you can custom one like no other....


----------



## brandonrush (Apr 18, 2015)

There are many high quality leather bag makers around these days. Frank Clegg, Copper River, Filson, various Etsy makers, Marlondo Leather, Billy Kirk, Satchel & Page, WP Standard are a few I personally like the looks of. Once you get full grain leather and high quality clasps/zippers, then really you just need to find an aesthetic that you like. I'd trust any of the above to be around for a couple of decades.


----------



## Mathen (Dec 9, 2018)

I've been carrying that saddleback briefcase to the office every day for ten years. I can imagine anything else. It's probably gone on 300 flights and been in ten countries with me. I beat the hell out of it and it keeps going.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

I recently bought my girlfriend a bag from Lotuff Leather. They have lots of various products for men and women. The bag is gorgeous, handmade in the USA, and very robust.
I'm dying to get something from myself from them, they have excellent quality.


----------



## chzman (Mar 25, 2007)

brandonrush said:


> There are many high quality leather bag makers around these days. Frank Clegg, Copper River, Filson, various Etsy makers, Marlondo Leather, Billy Kirk, Satchel & Page, WP Standard are a few I personally like the looks of. Once you get full grain leather and high quality clasps/zippers, then really you just need to find an aesthetic that you like. I'd trust any of the above to be around for a couple of decades.


My wife and I own several WP Standard bags. Simple, durable, and beautiful leather.


----------



## clbryant1981 (Oct 12, 2018)

I recently sent a saddleback bag back. I was disappointed in the quality, especially for the money. I watched the. For years and remember a huge price hike couple years ago, seems they forgot to increase quality too.


----------



## JasonEdward (Jan 2, 2017)

For what it is worth I have been carrying a Tumi for years now and it only gets and looks better with age.....


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Saddleback - They fight for it when you’re dead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

I'd also suggest giving Custom Hides a look.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexlupton (Aug 2, 2020)

I've just gone for an Illicium london leather bag and I'm super happy with it.

I opted for their leather backpack which is designed for laptops and other tech. I'm surprised and elated at the quality of it.. considering the relatively lower price point it's on a par in terms of quality with a Tom Ford bag that I bought a few years ago which cost me 4 times more and hasn't held up so well over the years..








Products


The Illicium Kingshood leather bag collection exhibits the ultimate combination of traditional English sophistication and class in a contemporary design. Our line up of full-grain luxury leather bags, ranging from leather duffle bags, to backpacks to leather messenger bags.




illiciumlondon.co.uk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

I have quite a few Saddleback Leather bags and wallets. Majority are in DCB.

For the ones I have I can attest to the high quality leather and craftmanship of the products, however, all of them except one are gen-1 distinguished by the oldest so called "papyrus" logo.
Here is my papyrus logo duffel, as an example:









The only 2-gen bag I have is my satchel








here is the logo









and it is as high quality is the older ones and it keeps extremely well.

If you have not seen the "how the leather is made" vid Dave posted, I found it educational.





Having said that, I know that SBL as a company has some followers and some critics. I am neither. Nor do I buy into SBL marketing statement that the leather with "natural" scars and imperfections is as nice as without.
I can't tell what the later SBL products' quality is either.


----------



## MiamiAngler (Mar 24, 2020)

Colten Keane


----------



## rr82 (Jan 2, 2020)

justbecauseIcan said:


> Hello there
> 
> I would like to purchase a small/medium day leather bag and came across Saddleback Leather and their Tablet Bag (dark coffee brown colour) after recalling a recommendation a long time ago in this forum. I like the style but read bad things about their recent quality decline (alongside a price hike apparently) on various forums when searching, with leather finish and durability being significantly worse than prior to whatever they've changed in their processes. Does anyone have a recent purchase insight here? It sounds like the value equation was ruined here..
> 
> ...


Pad & Quill is a great choice. Stuart & Lau, also a fantastic one.


----------

